# Grrrrrr: Bild in Picturebox bearbeiten und speichern oder drucken!



## Wessy (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

 ich habe ein nerviges Problem:

 Ich möchte gerne ein Bild in eine Picturebox laden, dieses dann bearbeiten (größe ändern, Position ändern, etc...) und dann wieder abspeichern. Ich bin nun soweit, das ich mein Bild in eine Image-Box lade (damit ich X + Y habe) und von dort aus in eine Picturebox packe. Ich habe auch bereits alle Funktionen um das Bild in der PictureBox zu skalieren, verschieben, etc fertig, jedoch kann ich den Inhalt der PictureBox nicht speichern oder drucken. Es ist schlicht 'kein Bild' in der PictureBox (PictureBox.Picture ist 0). Ich hab gelesen, das das an dem Vorder- und Hintergrund der Picturebox liegt. Aber wie kann ich den Vordergrund auf den Hintergrund bringen?

 Ich hoffe auf eine Lösung über die normale PictureBox ohne jetzt alles wieder umschreiben zu müssen! :-(

 Ich danke euch schonmal.......  Gruß Wessy!


----------



## Shakie (26. Oktober 2005)

die PictureBox hat noch eine Image-Eigenschaft. Da müsste das Bild drin sein.
Es hängt evtl. auch davon ab, ob die AutoDraw-Eigenschaft auf FALSE oder TRUE steht, aber ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass es von dem Hintergrund der Picturebox abhängt. Wenn AutoDraw auf TRUE steht, dann speichert Windows das Bild der PictureBox eigenständig ab und malt die PictureBox neu, wenn Windows das für nötig hält (beispielsweise wenn eine andere Form oder ein anderes Programm über die PictureBox drübergeschwoben worden ist). Besser kann ich das jetzt grad nicht erklären. Wenn du also zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher für dein Programm hergeben möchtest, dann stell AutoDraw auf TRUE. Ansonsten könnte dein Bild unter Umständen verloren gehen.


----------



## Wessy (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Shakie,

 viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort. Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Ich denke das die Eigenschaft .picture als Hintergrund der Picturebox gedacht ist und .image das eigentliche Bild. Nun funktioniert es wunderbar und ich kann mit den restlichen Funktionen weitermachen.

 Danke nochmal....


----------

